# How much



## JBH (7/11/17)

I have recently put down my first brew (IPA) 23L. 
Thinking of dry hopping with cascade and Amarillo. How much should I be using of each and for how long??


----------



## TwoCrows (7/11/17)

Some of the main points are:

Dry hop for a period of 3-5 days, add near the end of fermentation. Continuing fermentation will help to stop oxygen ingress into the wort as Co2 is still being produced.
Dry hop at a rate of 1gm/litre. This is being conservative.
Hop variety in most cases should be an aromatic one and not bittering.
If you are (cold crashing) / (conditioning) throw hops directly into FV.


----------



## Lionman (13/11/17)

Depends on the rest of the recipe really.

If its a proper IPA (to style guide lines) I would be chucking in 2g/l of each at least. Chuck em in once FG is reached and leave em in for 5 days or so. I usually time it so I'm adding them 5 days before kegging day.


----------



## Coxy (13/11/17)

Do you have little mesh bag or hopsock (or other solution) to put them in? If not, the more you put in, the more will make it into your bottles (assuming you don't have a keg system for your first beer) . It won't be the end of the world though, as it will drop to the bottom of the bottles eventually.


----------



## JBH (13/11/17)

Thanks for everyone’s suggestions/advice. 
Yes I have mesh bags which I will be using.


----------

